# Followers



## bearded

Hi
Sorry if the question has already been asked:
How can I see who is following me, i.e. is there a list of a member's ''followers''? Or can I only see whom I am following (that I already know)?
Thank you.


----------



## Peterdg

As far as I know, there is no list that shows you who is following you.

However, you can check if a particular member is following you.

Click on the member's name next to a post of that member.

You get something like this:




 

Now, if you hover over the "Follow" link, it will tell you if that user is following you or not.


----------



## bearded

Many thanks, Peterdg.


----------



## siares

bearded man said:


> How can I see who is following me


Do you have alerts switched on? When someone starts following you now in new system, an alert should come. Alerts don't go back to be searchable, the info would have to be remembered...


----------



## bearded

Thank you, siares.


----------



## Circunflejo

I'm sorry for feeding this old thread but I'd like to know if it'll be somewhere in the nearby future the option of consulting who's following you whenever you wanted to consult it. Thank you.


----------



## Circunflejo

I'll give another try this year to my above question to see if I'm luckier.


Circunflejo said:


> I'd like to know if it'll be somewhere in the nearby future the option of consulting who's following you whenever you wanted to consult it. Thank you.


----------



## Rocko!

Circunflejo said:


> I'm sorry for feeding this old thread but I'd like to know if it'll be somewhere in the nearby future the option of consulting who's following you whenever you wanted to consult it. Thank you.


WR sent me a message that says, "XXXXX is following you", so I know who is following me.


----------



## Circunflejo

Rocko! said:


> WR sent me a message that says, "XXXXX is following you", so I know who is following me.


 Yes, that what @siares said in 4, but unless you take note of it, 2 years later you won't recall all your followers (specially those that just follow people but never post on the forum). It would be really interesting to have access to a list of your followers whenever you want and, even more, if you could decide who is allowed to follow you.


----------



## velisarius

I don't think the information in post #2 is currently valid. 

If someone stops following you, there is no message to inform you of that sad fact.

It's no big deal if someone is "following" you. For them it's probably just a handy way of remembering which members' posts they don't want to miss. If they want to check up on you for malicious purposes, there is always the search function.


----------



## Aliph

Hi,
Sorry digging up this thread, there are older ones on a similar topic but I would like to know how it is currently.
If I follow a member whose contributions I appreciate, do I get an alert if that person writes a new comment?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Aliph said:


> If I follow a member whose contributions I appreciate, do I get an alert if that person writes a new comment?


No.
You need to check your news feed

Latest activity


----------



## Aliph

Thank you very much!


----------



## Circunflejo

Circunflejo said:


> I'll give another try this year to my above question to see if I'm luckier.





Circunflejo said:


> I'd like to know if it'll be somewhere in the nearby future the option of consulting who's following you whenever you wanted to consult it.


----------

